# Luthier for body binding Toronto/Oshawa



## Kurskss (Feb 12, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a luthier in the GTA who can do a simple body binding reasonably? I have a Rickenbacker 330 that i would like to refinish from it's ugly 80's trim, and thought i might upgrade the looks while doing so..!

Ideally it would end up looking like this (binding wise..) 

http://www.rickbeat.com/

from the link, go to: models(in the left hand frame), and look for 360/12 WBBT

I am looking to have just the body trim done.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you tried The 12th Fret?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I really don't think your going to just have the binding done by it's self. Remember that there is finish over top of the binding and there may be some chipping of the finish when taking off the old. Then once you put on the new binding, you have to level it to the finish. It will be impossible to do without any finish rework also. As a luthier I have had to do this in the passed and Unless somebody knows of a way other than what I have said above, well I’m open to hear it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

he said he is refinishing it..

Too bad your not closer to me. I'd do it for cheap. Binding is very easy.... rout a channel and glue it in. I would hate to know what the 12th fret would charge.... they are very expensive.

AJC


----------



## Kurskss (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, i am refinishing it from (ugghh..) 80's poly white, so whomever does it gets a nice clean slate to start with 

I am not adverse to shipping!..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

thats just a single ply black binding around the top and back edge?

AJC


----------



## Kurskss (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, i am not sure what size though..any idea on the size needed to obtain this look? I would imagine the strip would be ABS or similar..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, I buy the ABS bindings from Stew mac. The 60 thousandths thick is what you see on most guitars.

AJC


----------



## Crunchie (Feb 24, 2009)

I would try Gene at Encore Music Exchange-he fixed a strat that i had that was just mangled.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

I was thinking of refinshing my Les Paul Vintage Mahogany. It's a little beat up, so I thought refinishing it as a goldtop would be cool.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't know where you live, but this guy is one of the best out there. Used to work for Guitar Clinic in Hamilton, now has his own shop.

http://www.hanktohendrix.on.ca/index.php

CT.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you done any research into your guitar? A white Rickenbacker though not unique, seems relatively unusual, however ugly you may find it. I would be loath to touch the finish on any Ric from that time period for fear of devaluing it, let alone routing channels for binding. 

Joe


----------



## Kurskss (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, I have been away overseas..

Well, I'm not too concerned about the originality of this guitar..it is road weary and touched up in many spots..my idea is to transform it into a hybrid 60's/80's model with a different finish, and black hardware

I even have plans to re-do a 330 LH afflicted with a caved in front, to fill in the slash cut hole with wood, and recut it to an f-hole.I won't be able to have a translucent Fireglow finish on this one, but have some ideas on an interesting solid colour finish I would like to try.Ideally, it will end up looking more like a Rose Morris when finished.LH RM reissues are pricey, but with the original purchase price of this basket case being under $600.00 U.S., it seems feasible at this point.

I have recently come across a 1967 LH 330, but it remains to be seen how many Mac's Milk stores I will have to knock off to afford it.:smile:


----------

